# Where to find Refrigerated Bruschetta?



## DianeH (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a recipe for Stuffed Mushrooms that calls for refrigerated bruschetta.  I looked today at my grocers but couldn't find it and couldn't find anyone to ask.

Have you ever seen it?  I may have to look in Washington when I am down next.

Diane


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 13, 2006)

Diane,

See this link for refrigerated Bruschetta


Bon appetit!

Richard


----------



## BevL (Oct 13, 2006)

I would guess that refrigerated bruschetta might refer to the topping.  I'd try a specialty supermarket - one in Abbotsford that comes to mind is Brady's Meats.  Any sort of deli or specialty store that stocks a good supply of Italian foods would be a good bet.  Another bet might be down on Commercial Drive in Vancouver or up here in North Burnaby - lots of Italian foodstores close to my office.

(I know Diane lives close to me, relatively speaking, so she'll know where these places are!!).

Bev


----------



## KenK (Oct 13, 2006)

If you live near a Costco or BJs (Warehouse Clubs)...I've seen jars there.


----------



## RichM (Oct 13, 2006)

Our local Albertson's has it in the plastic containers next to the pre-cut carrots and celery and the packaged salad.  They also have fresh pico de gallo as well.  It may be a service provided by the in-store Deli?

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## wackymother (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm sure they mean the tomato mixture that's spread on the bread. They sell it by the metric ton--whoops, sorry, just a quart or so--at Costco. My grocery store has little hummus-sized containers in the "specialty food" refrigerated section near the hummus and babaganoush. 

If you can't find it, you could make your own with fresh tomatoes, garlic, lemon, oil, vinegar, parsley, onions, salt and a little pepper...you could search for a recipe online, but I think that's all that's in bruschetta spread. Chop everything up and let it all marinate at room temperature and get juicy, and you should be good to go. Drain a bit if it looks too wet.


----------



## DianeH (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you all for the suggestions.  Yes Bev and I are 'kinda neighbours'  so I know the places she is referring to.  I'll try my search again.  If the recipe turns out well, I'll post it!

Diane


----------



## lanalee (Oct 16, 2006)

Just one more suggestion...I know that Trader Joe's has refrigerated bruschetta as well.  And it's yummy, it's the best I've tasted.  Personally, I like it better than Costco's.

By the way...I always thought that bruschetta was pronounced broo-shetta.  But I had dinner one night at an Italian restaurant owned by an Italian couple.  The owner's wife told me it was pronounced "broo-sket-a".   Yet, according to Webster's online dictionary, it's pronounced "broo-shetta".

Anyway, I now say it with the "k" sound.  The problem is....I'm always getting corrected.


----------



## Avery (Oct 16, 2006)

lanalee said:
			
		

> Just one more suggestion...I know that Trader Joe's has refrigerated bruschetta as well.  And it's yummy, it's the best I've tasted.  Personally, I like it better than Costco's.
> 
> By the way...I always thought that bruschetta was pronounced broo-shetta.  But I had dinner one night at an Italian restaurant owned by an Italian couple.  The owner's wife told me it was pronounced "broo-sket-a".   Yet, according to Webster's online dictionary, it's pronounced "broo-shetta".
> 
> Anyway, I now say it with the "k" sound.  The problem is....I'm always getting corrected.



My 'true italian' coworkers corrected me and confidently stated it was 'brusKetta'


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 16, 2006)

*source*

I saw this in a magazine http://www.buitoni.com/PubProduct/Product.aspx?id=DAD71C76-3464-4850-A8A6-AFC8D8A6B01E  You can get in touch with them if you can't find it any other way.


----------



## DianeH (Oct 17, 2006)

I found it at Save-On yesterday.  Thank you


----------



## JillC (Oct 18, 2006)

*Bruschetta*

I make this all the time.  I believe you're looking for the tomato mixture.  Where I live you can purchase it at the deli, or make your own.  Buy some tomatoes and dice them up, add diced green pepper, green onion, 2 T of  EVOO and 2 tsp. of red wine vinegar, salt and pepper and basil.


----------



## lanalee (Oct 18, 2006)

JillC said:
			
		

> I make this all the time.  I believe you're looking for the tomato mixture.  Where I live you can purchase it at the deli, or make your own.  Buy some tomatoes and dice them up, add diced green pepper, green onion, 2 T of  EVOO and 2 tsp. of red wine vinegar, salt and pepper and basil.



Jill, I can't imagine bruschetta without garlic!  Do you ever add garlic to your recipe?


----------



## Cat (Oct 18, 2006)

lanalee said:
			
		

> Just one more suggestion...I know that Trader Joe's has refrigerated bruschetta as well.  And it's yummy, it's the best I've tasted.  Personally, I like it better than Costco's.
> 
> By the way...I always thought that bruschetta was pronounced broo-shetta.  But I had dinner one night at an Italian restaurant owned by an Italian couple.  The owner's wife told me it was pronounced "broo-sket-a".   Yet, according to Webster's online dictionary, it's pronounced "broo-shetta".
> 
> Anyway, I now say it with the "k" sound.  The problem is....I'm always getting corrected.



It is those who "correct" you who are wrong. In Italian, when a "C" is followed by an "e" or "i" it is pronounced like "ch." Example is ciao, which is pronounced "chow."

If that same "c" is followed by an "h" before the "e" or "i", it makes the "c" a hard sound. The "c" is pronounced hard by nature if it is followed by an "a" or "o".

The same holds true for the letter "g". That is why we spell "spaghetti" with an "h". If not, it would be pronounced "spa JET tee."

Italian rules of pronunciation are pretty simple and few, with exceptions rare, which is what makes it a pretty easy language to pick up.

So your correctors are ignorant, plain and simple. You can tell them that additionally, there is no "sh" sound in Italian. Actually, if the "h" were not there in bruschetta, it would be pronounced "broo ZHAY ta."


This coming from a second generation Italian. So there to the naysayers.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 18, 2006)

Cat, please write it phonetically. THANKS.


----------



## Cat (Oct 18, 2006)

Joan, that would be broo-SKAY-tah.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## lanalee (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes Cat, thank you so much for that explanation.  Now I have ammunition the next time I'm corrected.

Thank you!


----------



## Cat (Oct 19, 2006)

Lanalee, you're gonna floor 'em with your savoir faire!  

Joan, _prego_.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 19, 2006)

Cat, I know you don't mean spaghetti sauce, so I'm thinking "you are welcome"...............

Looked it up and it also means "don't mention it."


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm second generation too and my dad always used to say "cc is ch" and "ch is k".  That was always pretty easy to remember.  

Have some focaccia with bruschetta and you'll know what I mean.


----------

